# Rebar Trees



## trout_baller (May 22, 2007)

I am planning to create two trellises (8' high by 3' wide) in the shape of trees or large shrubs out of rebar and I need some info on bending and cutting rebar and how to anchor it to the ground. Currently I plan on using large coffee cans filled with concrete and inserting about 6 strands of rebar, cut to various lenths using a circular saw with an abrasive metal cutting blade. Once the concrete cures I will bury it 2' in the ground and use a manual rebar bender, basically a pole with three pegs at one end, to create the tree/shrub effect. Star Jasmine will then, hopefully, climb up these structures and provide fragrance, screening, and shade. Am I whacked? Am I biting off more than I can chew? Am I creating a safety hazard? Please advise.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I think you need a bigger base. A coffee can of cement isn't going to hold up a couple hundred pounds of rusty rebar with sharp cut ends. 

So I'd vote C - Safety Hazard. 

Sounds like a unique idea though.


----------



## trout_baller (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. Do you think I should sink it deeper in the ground or just increase the conrete base. The concrete base is more of an anchor, the two feet of dirt and gravel above is what gives the structure stability.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

"Dirt" cannot be counted on for any support.

Gravel will.


----------



## dwayne (Jun 18, 2006)

*How did it work?*

How did your rebar project come out? Has your plant started to climb it and does it appear to be doing what you wanted. I had thought of using rebar to build a similar frame for the same purpose but was not sure it was workable.


----------



## BilHam (Jun 5, 2007)

Strangely, I have thought of doing the same thing, only with english ivy, green year round.
You will want more of a base, probably wider than a coffee can. You've seen those blown-over (real) trees with big root balls that still didn't keep them up... HD sell those cardboard tubes for this type of thing, about 12 in. wide.
.
Let us know how it works out. You could start a tree farm!


----------

